# Dave Mustaine ditches ESP



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

from Megadeth.com said:


> DEC 6 2006
> 
> After two successful years, I have decided to leave ESP guitars. This was a business decision and had nothing to do with the guitars or the manufacturing of the guitars, and I wish the staff of ESP, both in the USA and in Japan and Korea the very best of health and prosperity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dylan7620 (Dec 6, 2006)

woh, that was quick


----------



## Makelele (Dec 6, 2006)

I bet he's going to be endorsing Ibanez. 

I honestly didn't see this coming, because most ESP endorsers I know about have been very satisfied with them. Maybe Dave just got an offer he couldn't refuse.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it's Washburn. Dave apparently wasn't happy with his overall deal, not anything specific.

It isn't Jackson, unless Fender's lifting the prohibition on "roundhorn" Vs.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Dec 6, 2006)

He got beaten up by the ESP mob?


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> It isn't Jackson, unless Fender's lifting the prohibition on "roundhorn" Vs.



Jackson by themselves: easy for Gibson to ignore. Jackson owned by Fender: serious competition. You'll never see another roundhorn out of Jackson again.


----------



## Makelele (Dec 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I think it's Washburn. Dave apparently wasn't happy with his overall deal, not anything specific.



Yeah, I wasn't serious about the Ibanez guess. Whoever he endorses is going to get some great publicity for it, though.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting. I second what someone else said, you rarely see an ESP endorser switch companies. Usually they're pretty content. The only one I can really think of that changed was Kerry King (just as well).

Washburn does seem to make sense. US Music puts out some nice product, especially with their Parker line. Washburn already made a flying v a few years ago that was very similar to his Jackson Y2KV. I forget the model name at the moment, something like WV8 or something. It was a USA model, the rounded V, all mahogany, satin black with an ebony board and Duncans. They could just make that same thing again and change a few things, and there you go.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> US Music puts out some nice product, especially with their Parker line.



A Parker V would fucking own.


----------



## darren (Dec 6, 2006)

Interesting that he claims ownership of the King V shape.


----------



## mefrommiddleearth (Dec 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> A Parker V would fucking own.



carbon fiber cothed V = pure sex


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 6, 2006)

darren said:


> Interesting that he claims ownership of the King V shape.



He's got the right to use it - Jackson can't sue him over it - but he doesn't own it, or Jackson wouldn't still be making them.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2006)

mefrommiddleearth said:


> carbon fiber cothed V = pure sex



Parker bodys are lined with Carbon fiber too, which really helps believe it or not. I love Parkers so much. I've said it 1000x times, but Parkers are the finest production guitars out there, if they made a 7 everything else would be forfeit. A V would be interesting too but I doubt it that would ever happen. The process involved in making a Parker is very involved (i've been to the factory tour when they used to be made in MA), which is why they dont put out different shapes really.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 6, 2006)

Bah ... Mustaine is so full of himself!  Yeah seriously a Parker V.... oh man that would be SO sick!!! I agree with the whole 7 string thing too. I think they've actually done some custom shop 7's (or at least Ken has) but I don't know if they were solidbody or archtop designs? My girlfriend's cousin is the the Sales Manager for Randall/Washburn/Parker in Texas and Louisiana... when I finally get some "free" money saved up I plan on ordering another (maybe custom?) Parker!  I miss mine a little bit... although I would definitely need to buy a new one with the Generation II pickups... but that's another story.... About Mustaine again... I would never buy his signature model no matter how much he hypes it!


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 6, 2006)

I love the DV8, so I'm glad it will still be available through whoever it is he switches to.


----------



## Cancer (Dec 6, 2006)

Maybe Dave pulled a Rusty, I could see his designs working well over at Dean.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> He's got the right to use it - Jackson can't sue him over it - but he doesn't own it, or Jackson wouldn't still be making them.



Why can't Jackson sue him over it? Wasn't it Robin Crosby's first?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> Why can't Jackson sue him over it? Wasn't it Robin Crosby's first?



I think it was part of his artist agreement that when he left, he could continue to use the shape. I'm not sure, though.



Mastodon said:


> I love the DV8, so I'm glad it will still be available through whoever it is he switches to.



Hell, buy the original.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Hell, buy the original.



Shameless plug, Mike?  

The only people I can think of that left ESP are Dino Cazares and Brian, Scott, and Ryan from Bleeding Through.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Shameless plug, Mike?



Hey, if you want your V to have that stupid looking pickguard and a silly 8 ball, then by all means, buy a DV8.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> Hey, if you want your V to have that stupid looking pickguard and a silly 8 ball, then by all means, buy a DV8.



No thanks.


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I think it was part of his artist agreement that when he left, he could continue to use the shape. I'm not sure, though.
> 
> Hell, buy the original.



I wonder can a person get a Jackson 7 string V?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 6, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> Shameless plug, Mike?



I just dislike ESPs practice of making clones of Jackson models after they offer those artists more money to jump ship. Washburn's not even THAT bad - the Dean ML was out of production when they started making the Dime guitars...


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> I wonder can a person get a Jackson 7 string V?



Custom Shop only. Charlz has one, try the search function.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 6, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> I wonder can a person get a Jackson 7 string V?



Sure. All it takes is money and patience.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

Found it.









eaeolian said:


> Sure. All it takes is money and patience.



Lots of both.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> Found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God, that thing is fucking awesome.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd love to see an Ibanez version with this headstock.






Obviously, with the extra string.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 6, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> I'd love to see an Ibanez version with this headstock.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kind of like this?


----------



## Rick (Dec 6, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> Kind of like this?



Correct.


----------



## nikt (Dec 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Washburn does seem to make sense. US Music puts out some nice product, especially with their Parker line. Washburn already made a flying v a few years ago that was very similar to his Jackson Y2KV. I forget the model name at the moment, something like WV8 or something. It was a USA model, the rounded V, all mahogany, satin black with an ebony board and Duncans. They could just make that same thing again and change a few things, and there you go.



Washburn WV8B that was:





and it was available in two neck options. painted black(matching body) and with not painted satined neck

PTK and this are just pure amazing guitars as it goes to design


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 6, 2006)

I would love to see another Washburn V, their black ones with the diamond pickguards *own*. The dude in Demon Hunter has one and it's simply awesome.

While I like Mustaine I'm kind of glad he's leaving because hopefully we'll get a standard series V model with a floyd now.



zimbloth said:


> Interesting. I second what someone else said, you rarely see an ESP endorser switch companies. Usually they're pretty content. The only one I can really think of that changed was Kerry King (just as well).


He went to ESP when BC Rich bit the dust then went back when they came back to life.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 6, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> The only people I can think of that left ESP are Dino Cazares and Brian, Scott, and Ryan from Bleeding Through.


 
Was Dino ever an ESP endorser? I thought he's always been with Ibanez?  

I'm interested to see who Mustaine's actually gone to.


----------



## Mr. S (Dec 6, 2006)

i seem to remember before he used sevens he used baritone ESPs, wether or not he was endorsed is antother matter though


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2006)

Yes he played ESP 6-strings tuned to B in the SOANM and Demanufacture days. No they weren't baritones either. He didn't start using 7-strings until after Demanufacture. I don't know if he was officially endorsed though.


----------



## Nik (Dec 6, 2006)

After that "Cemetery Gates" cover, I think he should ditch guitar playing altogether...


Nik can be an arrogant asshole occasionally, just ignore him...


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2006)

Nik said:


> After that "Cemetery Gates" cover, I think he should ditch guitar playing altogether...
> 
> 
> Nik can be an arrogant asshole occasionally, just ignore him...



Who, Mustaine? Or Dino?



noodles said:


> Found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow... nice!


----------



## Nik (Dec 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> Who, Mustaine? Or Dino?



http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/showthread.php?t=18788&highlight=cemetery+gates


----------



## Christopher (Dec 6, 2006)

Isn't there also a rumor going around that Dave had a custom Line 6 preamp or amp made for him?


----------



## Jason (Dec 6, 2006)

Christopher said:


> Isn't there also a rumor going around that Dave had a custom Line 6 preamp or amp made for him?



well if there wasn't there is now


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2006)

Man, can't anyone just answer a question? I dont want to start watching videos now. A simple "Mustaine" would have worked. Anyways that was kind of a cool video, although I agree about your Mustaine sentiments.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

^ You have to watch it, for how simply horrible it is.


----------



## Christopher (Dec 6, 2006)

.jason. said:


> well if there wasn't there is now



Perhaps I should reword that. There WAS a rumor going around about Dave having a new Line 6 preamp or amp. I read about it at ION and Huge Racks.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2006)

noodles said:


> ^ You have to watch it, for how simply horrible it is.



I just did. That was like one of those joke videos where someone overdubs a Petrucci solo from a DT video with random nonsense. How can a guy play for 30 years and still play so poorly? Maybe he isnt so much different than Kerry King afterall.


----------



## noodles (Dec 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> How can a guy play for 30 years and still play so poorly?



Alcohol, marijuana, cocaine, heroin, amphetamine, LSD, PCP, mushrooms, crack...


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 6, 2006)

Christopher said:


> Isn't there also a rumor going around that Dave had a custom Line 6 preamp or amp made for him?



He's said himself that he's been working with them, although I can't find the friggin' news item to save my life. (I think it was on Blabbermouth...)

Of course, going to Dave for tone is like asking the blind guy how good the stripper's makeup is...


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Of course, going to Dave for tone is like asking the blind guy how good the stripper's makeup is...



That's so true. I never really understood why people admired him so much. I always thought his tone, leads and riffs were as bland as they come. Marty Friedman on the other hand...


----------



## Christopher (Dec 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> He's said himself that he's been working with them, although I can't find the friggin' news item to save my life. (I think it was on Blabbermouth...)
> 
> Of course, going to Dave for tone is like asking the blind guy how good the stripper's makeup is...



Isn't it funny how he's always had no problems getting endorsements but his tone has always been... well it had it's moments right?


----------



## darren (Dec 6, 2006)

Didn't one of the guitar companies hint a short time ago that they had a big-name metal artist joining their ranks after leaving another company? I seem to remember reading something about a NAMM announcement.

For the life of me, i can't remember which company it was.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 6, 2006)

Christopher said:


> Isn't it funny how he's always had no problems getting endorsements but his tone has always been... well it had it's moments right?



No moments I can remember. His tone was always either too thin, or too chunky/bland IMO. Sure his gear he uses, strings (13-56 in E? Ack), tuning, etc could play a part in it, but I've got to think it's mostly just his technique and style that doesn't sit well with me.


----------



## XEN (Dec 6, 2006)

Was that sarcasm Darren?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> No moments I can remember. His tone was always either too thin, or too chunky/bland IMO. Sure his gear he uses, strings (13-56 in E? Ack), tuning, etc could play a part in it, but I've got to think it's mostly just his technique and style that doesn't sit well with me.



I was trying to be nice.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 6, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> That's so true. I never really understood why people admired him so much. I always thought his tone, leads and riffs were as bland as they come. Marty Friedman on the other hand...



His riffs through "Rust In Piece" were brilliant. After that, he seems to have completely lost direction...

But his tone's always sucked. Period.


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh, man, Mustaine is awesome. He's more than just a lead guitarist. He's a great writer, he can sing and play complex parts and he really does play great rhythm. Plus he's crazy, which I enjoy.

For some really cool leads from him check out Wake Up Dead.


----------



## Naren (Dec 6, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Oh, man, Mustaine is awesome. He's more than just a lead guitarist. He's a great writer, he can sing and play complex parts and he really does play great rhythm. Plus he's crazy, which I enjoy.
> 
> For some really cool leads from him check out Wake Up Dead.





And what's wrong with his tone? Sure, it's not the type of tone I usually go for, but I like it.

I can just imagine if I got remotely famous, there would be tons of people on message boards and forums talking about how much my tone sucks and how I can't play guitar or sing and that I should just quit. Then some lone guy would be like "But, his riffs are really cool and I think his voice is pretty cool" and then everyone will attack him and say "No, his riffs all suck. He should quit and go back to working at Pizza Hut" 

It just seems everyone is bashing someone else.


----------



## Shawn (Dec 6, 2006)

Wow. I thought things were going really well for Mustaine w/ESP. Everytime I scan through my new ESP catalog, I think it's nice to see him in there with his signiture guitars...... oh well, at least he isn't leaving on bad terms, I hope.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 6, 2006)

Whether or not Mustaine can play well or has decent tone, he is for sure the King of the Endorsement Whores.


----------



## darren (Dec 7, 2006)

Wouldn't that be Toshi Iseda? (Who, incidentally, asked me to be his "friend" on MySpace... should i accept?)


----------



## Nik (Dec 7, 2006)

darren said:


> Wouldn't that be Toshi Iseda?




...or Rusty Cooley? There's so many of these...  

Go for it!


----------



## Jeff (Dec 7, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Whether or not Mustaine can play well or has decent tone, he is for sure the King of the Endorsement Whores.



Yeah, I echo Darren. Toe-Cheese absolutely slays anyone for the title of endorsement whore. 

Dave's not nearly as bad as some people are. Tony MacAlpine is a great guitarist, but even he seems to change companies a lot.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 7, 2006)

I agree. I've never heard any of Toshi's playing, I just know him as a gear whore. Besides, Dave was with Jackson for years.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 7, 2006)

In terms of number of companies involved, I agree. But I nominate Mustaine as the King simply because he is such a well-known endorsement whore that his deals involve big money and big stakes for all involved. I mean, who really fuckin' cares who Toshi Iseda endorses, except maybe his mother?

Maybe Lead Endorsement Diva would be a better title for Mustaine...


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 7, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Whether or not Mustaine can play well or has decent tone, he is for sure the King of the Endorsement Whores.



Nope. That's Jack Frost.

Jack's a good friend, and he's parlayed his stint in 'Tage into being the absolute KING of endorsements...



jacksonplayer said:


> Maybe Lead Endorsement Diva would be a better title for Mustaine...



Yeah, that works. His stuff's always ridiculously out in public...


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Nope. That's Jack Frost.
> 
> Jack's a good friend, and he's parlayed his stint in 'Tage into being the absolute KING of endorsements...



The only time I've seen him play, he was playing those sweet-looking Jackson Firebirds, but I do know that he's since switched at least once or twice. Hey, more power to him. Free gear is free gear, man. Mustaine's thing is different because he's actually making money off of the deals (as far as I know) and can *still* find something to bitch about. 

As for Mustaine's dirty laundry being out in public, I think he just always has to have something to complain about. I mean, the guy built a career on being the "angry, snarling young man," but what does he really have to be angry about anymore?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 7, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> As for Mustaine's dirty laundry being out in public, I think he just always has to have something to complain about. I mean, the guy built a career on being the "angry, snarling young man," but what does he really have to be angry about anymore?



He's still pissed at Metallica. Some things will never change.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 7, 2006)

I've heard some of Toshi's playing before...impressive chops, but not terribly original.

Back in the 80s George Lynch was the king of the endorsement whores...apparently half the time he didn't even play the stuff he endorsed...


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 7, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Back in the 80s George Lynch was the king of the endorsement whores...apparently half the time he didn't even play the stuff he endorsed...




That seems to the norm with a lot of endorsement whores. They want the income from this or that company but don't play what they sell really. I've read Dimebag didn't actually use the Duncan Dimebucker for instance.


----------



## darren (Dec 7, 2006)

Lynch is still pretty endorsement-heavy. ESP, Randall, Keeley, Dean Markley, Seymour Duncan and previously Peavey (sorta), Genz Benz, Charvel, Kramer... am i missing any?


----------



## Adam (Dec 7, 2006)

darren said:


> Lynch is still pretty endorsement-heavy. ESP, Randall, Keeley, Dean Markley, Seymour Duncan and previously Peavey (sorta), Genz Benz, Charvel, Kramer... am i missing any?


He used the same Laney head I have for awhile, but I dont know if he was endorsed or not though.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> He's still pissed at Metallica. Some things will never change.



He's also pissed at Dave Ellefson.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 7, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> He's also pissed at Dave Ellefson.



I thought that was the other way around?


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 7, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> I thought that was the other way around?



I think it's mutual.


----------



## Rick (Dec 7, 2006)

They all probably hate each other.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I think it's mutual.



Ellefson refuses to discuss Megadeth in his interviews and doesn't mention it in his biography.
He only mentions the band on his discography.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Dec 7, 2006)

ohio_eric said:


> That seems to the norm with a lot of endorsement whores. They want the income from this or that company but don't play what they sell really. I've read Dimebag didn't actually use the Duncan Dimebucker for instance.



Apparently he didn't play his Washburn signature much in the studio either...he tended to favour his old Deans.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 7, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> Ellefson refuses to discuss Megadeth in his interviews and doesn't mention it in his biography.
> He only mentions the band on his discography.



Didn't Mustaine sue Ellefson, or threaten to do so, for using the Megadeth name in promo for his new band? That might have something to do with it. Apparently Ellefson agreed to this in his contract with Megadeth.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2006)

distressed_romeo said:


> Apparently he didn't play his Washburn signature much in the studio either...he tended to favour his old Deans.


Dime said the reason he got a Washburn endorsement was to smash them and that was the only reason.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 7, 2006)

If that's true that's pretty silly, the Dime Stealth Washburn model was fantastic.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2006)

zimbloth said:


> If that's true that's pretty silly, the Dime Stealth Washburn model was fantastic.


He was probably partially joking when he said it, but when he did he smashed one of them so I dunno.

Washburns are awesome guitars, though.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 7, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Didn't Mustaine sue Ellefson, or threaten to do so, for using the Megadeth name in promo for his new band? That might have something to do with it. Apparently Ellefson agreed to this in his contract with Megadeth.



And Ellefson sued Mustaine for back royalties, and lost.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 7, 2006)

All I know is that after seeing that pathetic attempt at a Dime solo Mustaine should never, EVER be allowed to play at a live show again unless it's in a coffee house somewhere....  Gah what a sucker! I remember reading an article that guitar one or guitar world did a feature on him where he was bitching about how his arm was all fucked up and how he's worked so hard to become better than he ever was in his career! He then went on to talk about how fast he was and that his skills were amazing. He's full of himself, he needs to go back and watch that Cemetary Gates video a couple times before he goes singing his own praises!


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 7, 2006)

...I've never found Dime's solos anything to write home about in the first place 

(no, I'm not ripping him, he could riff like a motherfucker and I wish he was still with us) 

...but...

...you can't polish a turd, and to be honest I don't think anything Dave played would sound right, I suppose it was just Dime's feel for that solo that made it sound better than it was...


----------



## drshock (Dec 7, 2006)

I dont see why Dave Mustaine would want a Washburn after having an ESP and a Jackson.  Its like banging models you're whole life then then banging a butterface or something.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 7, 2006)

I own a USA Washburn. It's as good, quality-wise, as any production guitar out there, including ESP.

Of course, Dave goes with who gives him the best deal, since ESP was a step down from Jackson anyway, since all of Dave's guitars were built as customs.


----------



## garcia3441 (Dec 7, 2006)

I'm betting he goes to Dean.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 7, 2006)

It seems like Mustaine hates bevels on his Vs anyway so I don't think I'll ever be getting one of his sig models.



eaeolian said:


> since ESP was a step down from Jackson anyway, since all of Dave's guitars were built as customs.


I laugh at your ignorance. Also, don't use since twice like that.


----------



## InTheRavensName (Dec 7, 2006)

maybe he'll go moser


----------



## drshock (Dec 7, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I own a USA Washburn. It's as good, quality-wise, as any production guitar out there, including ESP.
> 
> Of course, Dave goes with who gives him the best deal, since ESP was a step down from Jackson anyway, since all of Dave's guitars were built as customs.


I'm not saying they're bad but as far as the whole name-brand thing it just seems weird. Kinda like Zakk Wylde with Epiphone.


----------



## Vegetta (Dec 7, 2006)

drshock said:


> I'm not saying they're bad but as far as the whole name-brand thing it just seems weird. Kinda like Zakk Wylde with Epiphone.



Washburns cane be pretty nice - I've had a washburn acoustic for ages that i


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Dec 7, 2006)

Maybe Jaymz & Kirk finally got an endorsement restraining order 

Seriously, the whole _Met vs Mega_ argument gets old, been done, next? 

I do dig the DV8, minus the 8-ball inlay. It plays well, sounds cool, surprisingly lightweight.


----------



## Jerich (Dec 7, 2006)

MMMM... i hear Daves interested in Buying a certain guitar manufacturer? any guess who?...I know but refuse to spill those beans.....plus i'd like to hear Daves talent with Dimes guitar tone...Daves tone never...ever excited me...but he plays his ass off like Dime did... Marty's tone was way better the leads soared with ..tone....


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 7, 2006)

Dean? Mustaine has that kind of bread? Amazing.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 7, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Dean? Mustaine has that kind of bread? Amazing.



He probably has co-investors lined up, at a guess.


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> Found it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Daaamn.  That's a sharp looking guitar. Perfect.


Thank you, dude.


----------



## Mastodon (Dec 7, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> Dean? Mustaine has that kind of bread? Amazing.



I believe he originally tried to buy Jackson when they were being sold before he switched to ESP.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 7, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I laugh at your ignorance. Also, don't use since twice like that.



I speak from experience, not ignorance. I've played about 30 ESPs, and 40-50 Jacksons, including samples from both custom shops. The production ESPs are nice guitars, very close to the level of the USA Jacksons. The Jackson CS destroys ESPs CS, at least based on the guitars I've played.

Dave definitely took a step down, albiet not a major one.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 7, 2006)

I actually think production model ESPs are a bit nicer than production USA Jacksons, but I agree with Mike about the custom shop comparison. Frankly the ESP custom shop quality is about the same as the ESP Japan standard series IMO.


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Dec 7, 2006)

gah, if i had an ESP endorsement i wouldnt give that up for anything. seriously. anything.
i love ESP.
and if they made something with a neck as thin as ibanez, id switch right on over.
im thinking about getting a custom made next year, i got a quote for 5500.


----------



## zimbloth (Dec 7, 2006)

$5500 is pretty outrageous. I'm willing to bet you could get the specs you wanted from another reputable custom shop for half that.


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Dec 7, 2006)

yeah, i was looking into the kxk superstrat, if i could get a floyd.
i still dont know the black machine prices.
but i dig those alot.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 7, 2006)

Seriously, when you start talking those prices...my brain does NOT think ESP or Jackson. I think of hand made extended range guitars and basses like Conklin or Bee Basses. 

If were talking 6 strings...Parker Fly Mojo Flame is all I'd want and need. Take the other 2.5G's and build your rig, or studio gear, or whatever.


----------



## sevenstringdeath (Dec 7, 2006)

i got a quote from conklin for a custom 8 string..
but that quote came out to around 13,000 dollars. talk about breaking the bank.
it pretty much made me positive im never going to get my dream guitar.
i hear the groove tools conklins arent too bad in price though
i love the way parker flys play, but they are so ugly i cant get past it.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 8, 2006)

Uh...  

From a thread on the forum posted by Nick1

"Hello Nick,

Thank you for your interest in getting a custom Conklin 8 string guitar. I
have compiled an estimate for you based on the specifications you provided.

Unfortunately EMG does not make pickups for 8 string guitars so we will
either have to use their 5 string bass pickups or you can go with our custom
Conklin pickups made for us by Kent Armstrong.

Custom Conklin Sidewinder 8 string guitar (Base price: $4200)
Mahogany body (Standard)
Black Ebony fingerboard (+ $200)
5-piece Maple/Purpleheart bolt-on neck (Standard)
2 humbucker-style pickups (EMG bass or Conklin)
Master volume control (Standard)
3-way pickup selector (Standard)
Locking tuners (+ $50)
Fanned (jumbo) frets for tuning to high A (+ $300) 

Total on the guitar above...$4750

We hope this meets with your approval and that you'll choose to acquire a
Conklin. We require a 30% down-payment to start a project and currently our
construction time is running at about 9 months. Please let me know if you
have any other questions or if you need assistance with an order.

Kindest regards,
Bill Conklin"

Granted, this was a pretty basic 2 hum multi-striged instrument, but where did 13G's come from?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Dec 8, 2006)

Try getting a quote from Jackson for the same guitar ESP quoted you $5500 and I gaurantee it'll be cheaper. Take 1/3rd off the quote price for retail though. As for the Blackmachines, they're great guitars for the money in the UK, but the £/$ exchange rate makes them uber pricey for you guys. Having said that the Blackmachine 8 strings I played were the best sounding and playing guitars I've tried.


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2006)

EMG made 8 string pickups for Dino.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

rg7420user said:


> EMG made 8 string pickups for Dino.



AOL Search # 6416390 "Dino eats EMG workers unless they make him 8-string pickups"


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> AOL Search # 6416390 "Dino eats EMG workers unless they make him 8-string pickups"



 

I'll have to recheck that list!


----------



## ohio_eric (Dec 8, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> AOL Search # 6416390 "Dino eats EMG workers unless they make him 8-string pickups"





That's one way to get things done.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Dec 8, 2006)

He probably ate the reference, too! 









I'm awful.


----------



## NDG (Dec 8, 2006)

garcia3441 said:


> I'm betting he goes to Dean.



I wouldn't be surprised.

Dean's website did say they have some sort of big announcement on the 15th a couple days ago..


----------



## Dropped (Dec 8, 2006)

dime used a bill lawernce lead or super lead reversed in every guitar he owned. he never used the dimebucker, however, he occasionally had a jazz in the neck place, but never really used it. the dimebucker was just something to slap onto his sigs, as bill lawerence doesnt usually make for large runs.


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 8, 2006)

Makelele said:


> I bet he's going to be endorsing Ibanez.
> 
> I honestly didn't see this coming, because most ESP endorsers I know about have been very satisfied with them. Maybe Dave just got an offer he couldn't refuse.



He's never played Ibanez to my knowledge . . . more like Jackson.
Actually, my teacher's an ESP endorsee and he's completely fed up with them. See the "Halo 8" thread in ERG.


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2006)

abyssalservant said:


> He's never played Ibanez to my knowledge . . . more like Jackson.



WEll, he never played ESP until he was endoresed, right?


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, that was before my time . . . *chuckles*
"Let me put it this way - have you ever heard of Hetfield? Mustaine? Hanneman?"
Off-topic thread . . . ACK! ESP players.


----------



## noodles (Dec 8, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> Seriously, when you start talking those prices...my brain does NOT think ESP or Jackson. I think of hand made extended range guitars and basses like Conklin or Bee Basses.



I'm guessing you've never played a CS Jackson. In terms of playability, materials, worksmanship, and tone, Mike's Soloist absolutely crushes just about anything out there. I've played a $9000 PRS Singlecut Private Reserve that wasn't in the same ballpark. Sure, it looked really nice, but the tone and playability weren't even close.

I think a lot of people just assume than a Conklin is better, because Jackson is a "metal" guitar company. Looks are really the last factor in the equation IMHO. Case in point: Steve, the guitarist for Imagika, has a plain black KxK V that plays and sounds as nice as anything I have ever touched. It doesn't look like much, but just playing it unplugged, you can totally tell that it is one of the special ones.


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2006)

Custom Conklin Sidewinder 8 string guitar (*Base price: $4200*)
Mahogany body (Standard)
Black Ebony fingerboard (+ $200)
5-piece Maple/Purpleheart bolt-on neck (Standard)
2 humbucker-style pickups (EMG bass or Conklin)
Master volume control (Standard)
3-way pickup selector (Standard)
*Locking tuners (+ $50)* <------------------  
Fanned (jumbo) frets for tuning to high A (+ $300) 

Total on the guitar above...$4750




ROFL wtf is that about?! You have a guitar that costs $4200 and they charge you for locking tuners?! That's some BS IMHO  .... there are guitars out there that only cost $4-500 that come with locking tuners... a custom shop guitar that costs 4K should come standard with locking tuners!!!


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 8, 2006)

Mahogany is standard and locking tuners are extra . . . I guess so the people who don't want them (Why? I have no clue) don't have to pay for them, but . . . why mahogany? Not my personal pick . . .


----------



## NDG (Dec 8, 2006)

Well, that must be old.

Base Prices for Guitars:
6 String - $3800
7 String - $4200
8 String - $4600
9 String - $5000
12 String - $4200

Body Wood:
Alder - NC
Basswood - NC
Butternut - NC
Cherry - NC
Dragonwood - NC
Koa - $200
Mahogany - NC
Maple - NC
Poplar - NC
Spanish Cedar - NC
Swamp Ash - NC
Walnut - NC

Tuners:
Gotoh - NC
Hipshot - NC
Schaller - NC
Sperzel - NC
Hipshot De-tuner - $100 per string

All tuners are standard.

http://www.conklinguitars.com/2006guitarprices.html


----------



## HighGain510 (Dec 8, 2006)

Word. I was going to say... any guitar that costs that much BETTER come with standard locking tuners!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2006)

ESP, Jackson, Dean and Conklin all make great guitars which all _feel_ different  no more needs to be said


----------



## Metal Ken (Dec 8, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP, Jackson, Dean and Conklin all make great guitars which all _feel_ different  no more needs to be said


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 8, 2006)

The More You Know?


----------



## Allen Garrow (Dec 8, 2006)

BC Rich

~A


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm so confused.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Dec 8, 2006)

Since none of us have any idea what's going on...GUITAR PICS!!

This Horizon is on yahoo JP auctions and is totally badass














Jack's on the back too, pretty cool.


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


>



e-rep for thou.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 9, 2006)

> I'm guessing you've never played a CS Jackson. In terms of playability, materials, worksmanship, and tone, Mike's Soloist absolutely crushes just about anything out there. I've played a $9000 PRS Singlecut Private Reserve that wasn't in the same ballpark. Sure, it looked really nice, but the tone and playability weren't even close.
> 
> I think a lot of people just assume than a Conklin is better, because Jackson is a "metal" guitar company. Looks are really the last factor in the equation IMHO. Case in point: Steve, the guitarist for Imagika, has a plain black KxK V that plays and sounds as nice as anything I have ever touched. It doesn't look like much, but just playing it unplugged, you can totally tell that it is one of the special ones.



I know man, dont you and mike go nuts on me with the Jackson CS shop.  

What I was trying to get at was that FOR ME, if I had 5500 to spend, and I was dead set on spending it all on 1 guitar, I wouldnt get a Jackson or an ESP. I said nothing of quality or how one looks "metal" so it must suck(I know a few people that think that way and often tell me "play a mature player's guitar". They arent too happy about my KxK order to be honest.). 

I know Jackson doesnt do 8 string + instruments with fanned frets, so if I had 5500, why not get a fanned 9 string instead of some 6 string ESP? That was my point...not that pointy headstocks make an instrument bad quality, or that Jackson and ESP are bad quality or whatever.

And for the record, out of the 3, the only one I havent played, is a Conklin (except a GT7 bass which was really easy to play).


----------



## Oogadee Boogadee (Dec 9, 2006)

FWIW

Dave played D'Addario Light top / Heavy bottoms for years, before going to GHS. I believe they are 10-52's.

Ellefson is not allowed to mention the name "megadeth" more than once, in any kinda of press. I'm sure the mention in his discography meets that limit.

I never thought dave's tone was horrible... just too unnatural, since RIP. Live - it sounds too electronic or something, and studio, he's just a producer nazi and overkills even the drum sounds.

I agree with the statement made that, given the gear options, his tone should be god-like, yet it's not. I believe he has the fingers to yield a huge crushing sound.... but his knob-work sucks. Somebody else should produce his records and somebody else should dial his live tone.


----------



## Ancestor (Dec 10, 2006)

Mastodon said:


> I believe he originally tried to buy Jackson when they were being sold before he switched to ESP.



That's crazy. Really interesting.


----------



## Rick (Dec 10, 2006)

Ancestor said:


> That's crazy. Really interesting.



I'd heard the same thing. He was pretty upset that they wouldn't sell Jackson to him.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 13, 2007)

Looks like it's Dean. 

http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=65250


----------



## distressed_romeo (Jan 13, 2007)

Flash said:


> Looks like it's Dean.
> 
> http://www.roadrunnerrecords.com/blabbermouth.net/news.aspx?mode=Article&newsitemID=65250



Sweet!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 13, 2007)

LOL and people were complaining that his ESP models were expensive


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 13, 2007)

Wait....so how do we know that it's Dean?


----------



## Donnie (Jan 13, 2007)

that Blabbermouth article said:


> MEGADETH mainman Dave Mustaine is expected to announce at the NAMM show (National Association of Music Merchants) that he has signed a deal with Dean Guitars to develop his new signature-model guitars following his split with ESP Guitars this past fall.


----------



## angusyoungwanabe (Jan 13, 2007)

i like how that site is allowed to mention his endorsment, but dave cant. how did they find out?


----------



## Mastodon (Jan 13, 2007)

Yeah, I read the article.

It said that he is expected to announce that it is Dean.

Re-reading your initial comment though, you said that it "looks like it's Dean"

Not something like "He picked Dean"

Consider my original comment retracted.


----------



## Allen Garrow (Jan 14, 2007)

Looks like Dean may be pulling out some big guns for '07.

~A


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 15, 2007)

uh, its probably gonna be the same exact guitar esp did for him but with a Dean logo on the headstock instead of an ESP logo.


----------

